# pregnant type 1



## karenratcliffe (Nov 23, 2013)

Just wondering I am pregnant am I still able to inject in my stomach?


----------



## Cleo (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Karen
Yes you can, the insulin won't "go into" the baby  
Not sure how pregnant you are but the skin on your stomach will start to stretch as your belly grows so you'll need to find new injection sites (aahh the joys...).  I'd suggest that you speak to your DSN about it - s/he can give you some good tips. Also there is a separate "pregnancy" section on this forum so might be better to post there


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck Karen ! Hope everything goes well


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi karen, I moved your question to the Pregnancy section, so hopefully some of our other mums will see it there  As you are injecting just below the skin I wouldn't have thought there would be any problem, but I can't advise from personal experience, being a bloke!

Hope all is going well for you


----------

